

Facebook: A Fate More Similar To Yahoo Or Google? - espeed
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/11/facebook-a-fate-more-similar-to-yahoo-or-google/

======
gamzer
> Yahoo: Shrinking [...]

At least if one looks at their stock chart, Yahoo! has been around $11.50 in
2008 and now it is over $15.

